# What to expect with twin pregnancy?



## addie25

Hi ladies. I am pregnant with fraternal twins and am 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. As of now I have no real symptoms except I need to eat constantly or I feel sick. I have also developed insomnia. Has anyone else had this. It has been a week and I wake up every hour and takes me 1 or 2 hours to fall back to sleep meaning I get about 4 hours a night.

Thank you for sharing what I should expect coming up. I am so excited to be having twins


----------



## wondertwins

First of all CONGRATS!!! 

As for what to expect during the first trimester.... I was absolutely starving in the beginning -- even waking up in the middle of the night wanting to eat. :( Eating made me feel less queasy too. I didn't have much insomnia at 6 weeks, but I certainly experience at 16 (and don't get me started on the weird dreams). Anyway.... everyone is a little different, so don't worry too much and enjoy the journey.


----------



## addie25

Thanks! How did you cure the insomnia? It has been a week and I am getting worried it wont go away.


----------



## wondertwins

I hate to break it to you, but I think the only cure is getting so tired that you simply fall asleep. :) Or at least that's been the case with me. I'll have insomnia for a couple nights in a row and then sleep for 12 hours straight on the third night.


----------



## addie25

It has been 7 days and finally today I felt sick and then it passed and I feel fine again just my head hurts. Tonight I am going to take a hot shower, drink tea and have my husband rub my feet and see if that helps. My doc told me to do all that except the rubbing of the feet I added that in :thumbup: I saw it online lol.


----------



## wondertwins

Ha ha ha. The feet rub sounds like the best part!


----------



## addie25

I hope it works I am getting really annoyed by this. I am not big yet at all I should have no issues sleeping.


----------



## addie25

Yes it does sound lovely I can't wait!!


----------



## zephyr

I too was starving early on, for a few weeks there I had to eat on the hour every hour else I would start feeling faint and feel like I hadn't eaten all day. Now I still get very hungry at times but I tend to eat smaller amounts now and stay fuller for longer than an hour. Seems my digestion has slowed a little.

I have had trouble sleeping since the beginning too and I still wake up and takes me a few hours to get back to sleep but then I will try and make up for that and catch a nap during the day or else eventually after a few sleepless nights I will sleep a whole night solid. The getting up to pee during the night doesnt help much either.

For me my nausea started before af was due but then went away for about a week, and the started back up at about 7 weeks with full on vomiting some days was 5 or 6 times a day! It was awful. It didn't last long though. The last time I spewed was during the night and since then it has eased back to a constant feeling of nausea so hopefully this is the end for me. Hopefully you get a good run with the sickness to and either dont get any or dont get it for long!

I'm excited too! Feel so lucky!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats to you both! :)

I'm having twin girls and am nearly 29 weeks (technically I am since it's 2 am here) And I'm on here cuz I have insomnia haha. I just can't sleep. I have a 12 month old that keeps me up too, so theres always lots going on.

As for first tri, it wasn't much different to my previous pregnancies. I was and still am hungry a lot. I started showing much earlier but I had just had a baby 6 months prior to this pregnancy.


----------



## bumpfortwo

this is my 2nd pregnancy and 1st with twins. first trimester god so so sick, literally had to lay on the floor, be close to the toilet or buck for vomitting. was in maternity stuff by 8 weeks although that was a lot to do with bloating. sleep well by 8/9 weeks peeing really kicked in so that and restless as my bump got bigger meant sleep was really disturbed. am now into 2nd trimester 19 weeks still hungry, getting more used to the big bump but i still wake 4 times to pee and move around a lot which is not that easy as i cannot get comfortable. the sickness has calmed down but I still get the odd day where i vomit. now the pressure of carrying 2 is kicking in, so need to rest a lot more. i cannot run around after toddler in the park anymore so lots of home play with lego building! its a lot tougher especially with a toddler running around but i just keep thinking what am amazing thing to have to twins and that gets me through all the niggles. i am far more concerned about carrying twins as i read too much about complication (damm you internet!), whos kicking whos not, is my bump big or small compared to others etc etc so the scans every 4 weeks give me that extra reassurance.

good luck xxx


----------



## addie25

I never thought of that. At a certain point in the pregnancy aren't you supposed to count how many times they kick. How do you know who is kicking?? :shrug:

I had insomnia for a week. Last night was the only night I did not sleep poorly. I took a hot shower, drank warm milk, and my DH rubbed my feet and back be4 bed. It did help. I can't imagine how hard it will be to sleep when you are big. 

I have a little bloated belly so I got maternity pants bc I was scared to put pressure on my belly with my regular pants that are tight. I feel like I am getting fatter tho and not in the good places it's my love handles?? :shrug: I guess thats because I am eating more than usual and PIZZA is my fav food rt now. I go for daily walks so hopefully I wont get to fat in the paces I should not and just get a lovely big bump.


----------



## Skidaddle83

I'd started showing by 10 weeks and was starving -we were on holiday and I ate constantly, wanting lots of carbs like pizza but when I got home I'd not put on any weight! Bonus I thought, then we had the scan and found out it was twins! Eek! 
The main difference between this pregnancy and my first single one was the hunger to begin with - I'm a teacher and would have 2 lunches, one at morning break then again at lunch and again, barely put on any weight so they must have used it up. Sleep was the second main difference, the insomnia has been a killer, but like someone else said, I would just have to get to a point of being so tired I collapsed probably every 3rd or 4th night! I hate to say it but this didn't really improve until recently ( I'm now 35 & 1/2 weeks but I think that's more because I'm so tired come bedtime I don't have a choice and this last week I've been having a sleep mid afternoon too!
Its been this last 2 weeks where Ive started to physically properly struggle with sore back, crampy feelings and regular tightenings which drs think is an irritable uterus. I've also been struggling to get comfy in bed, only able to lie on my sides but then getting sore hips, even though I sleep with a v shakes pillow between my legs.
All in all a whole different ball game to a single pregnancy but I'm not sure how much of that is because I'm also chasing after a toddler! Just keep plodding is my moto! X


----------



## beckyboo1980

Congratulations. I've had insomnia the whole waythrough my pregnancy. Now I'm just so enormous and the twins are on the move all night that thats what stops me sleeping. Its all worth it though and can't wait to meet my two in a few weeks. As for eating, I ate everything in sight the first trimester - nothing was safe! Second trimester i ate pretty normally and now i really struggle to eat much at all as I am so full of baby and there is just no room. When i do eat i tend to get indigestion or heartburn! Oh the joys!!! Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy - it will soon fly by!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## DippyTink

Congratulations !! I will be 20 weeks on Saturday with identical twin boys and I have had hardly any symptoms of pregnancy - a pretty much no sickness, not overtired, not put much weight on and only a few weeks ago had buy maternity jeans ! 
The symptoms that I have had are spots and the fact that I am hungry pretty much all the time !!! I can't get enough of food especially curry sauce and rice !!
I can't wait to meet my boys in february, I'll be having a planned C section, which I'm not looking forward to, but it's the best way to get my boys out safely !!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Even tho we are pretty miserable now..its going to be sooo worth it!!! Xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Congratulations! Twins are so so special :)

I felt a bit sicky from weeks 6 to 8, dry crackers and sea bands on my wrists helped a bit. I was also very very very veryyyyyyyy tired alllllllll the time! And i was stuffing my face with food every hour or two, even in the night because i was waking feeling with terrible hunger. I was also weeing constantly! Apart from that I didn't have too many symptoms. Hope you have an easy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## addie25

Congrats on your twins!! Sounds like you had a very nice pregnancy except for those 2 weeks of being sick. Yea my stomach is bottomless I eat everything all day long!!


----------



## zephyr

Its great aye! This is the first time in forever I have been such a foodie! I get excited when people mention food, more excited than I should ahahaha though I can't eat as much lately I still love it so much! Mmmm now my stomach is rumbling..........


----------



## niki_nichole

i had no symptoms except for eating a lot and breast tenderness for the first 4 months, then I started having swollen ankles and feet but I started drinking a lot of water and was put on half days for being so tired and it has helped alot! no swelling anymore. I am still CONSTANTLY tired and I have started to get back/rib pain but other then that nothing!


----------

